# Pigeons in Sacramento CA



## YakkSoho (Jun 22, 2005)

If anyone in Sacramento, Davis, or surrounding areas has too many pigeons or knows of an injured pigeon in need of care I would be so happy to give it love. So far I have one pigeon and he makes my life magnificent, but I think he would like a friend. Please respond or PM.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please see this thread on so many pigeons needing adoption in Calif.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13640


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yakksoho, 

Are you in California or Toronto...your information says Toronto, Canada


----------

